# Batch Befehl filtern von nach Datum, Endung und umbenennen



## calio73 (11. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits. Ich habe ein folgendes Problem: 
3 Windows Server sichern täglich mit Acronis Backup & Recover 10 lokal Vollbackups. Diese werden anschliessend mit Batch-Datei robocopy auf ein Nas verschoben. Der Nas hat 1TB Speicher und ist ca. Nach 5 Tagen voll, da täglich vollbackups erstellt werden. Der eine Server SBS 2008 hat zusätzlich ein lto3 Laufwerk, auf dem täglich die aktuellsten 3 Images von Nas gesichert werden sollen. Ich benötige eine batch, die folgende Kriterien erfüllt: 

- Suche in dem Ordner Backups nach Dateien mit der Endung .tib, die älter sind als 6 Tage und lösche sie.
- Suche in dem Ordner Backups nach Dateien, die älter sind als 1 Tag, und die Endung .tib haben und benenne sie um in .old.
Denn nur so kann ich im Acronis Backupplan beim SBS Server einstellen, dass die Dateien mit der Endung .tib täglich auf das Bandlaufwerk geschrieben werden.unter den Ausschlusskriterien von Acronis kann ich leider keine älter als Bedingung hinterlegen und muss diesen weg gehen.

Der Befehl robocopy kann nach Datum vergleichen und dateiendung filtern und kopieren bzw. Verschieben, jedoch nicht umbennen.

Mit ren kann ich umbennen, jedoch keinen Vergleich nach Datum durchführen. Deshalb bin ich echt ratlos. Ich würde mich echt freuen, wenn jemand eine Idee hätte, wie man die Problematik mit den herkömmlichen DOS befehlen in einer batch lösen könnte.vielen dank im voraus.


----------

